

Founder/Market Fit: The most important predictor of Startup Success - alexlumley
http://www.coolerbythelake.com/the-most-important-predictor-of-start-up-success/
While Founder-Market Fit isn’t the only factor in these companies’ success, it gave them a real leg up on their competition.  As you consider investing significant time or money in a start-up it’s worth remembering the price of weak Founder-Market Fit.  In my experience, investing in creating the right Founder-Market Fit like Brian, Dag and Jason Freeman is the best investment an aspiring entrepreneur can make.
======
dfishman
This is extremely interesting. My start up team always passed on event's like
this due to our busy schedules, but we'll be sure to start making time to
learn from others!

